# Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" (Kigoma)



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Picked these up on Friday and most definitely adds more character to the tank. It looks like a pair of Daffodils have taken claim to the rocks on the far left so when I put these guys in, they were trying to sleep around there but kept on getting kicked out.  I think they found a new place to sleep in.

Gathered around for feeding.









These guys are quite harder to capture as they're always moving.


















Not coloured up.









Showing off


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

The cyps were very very active yesterday. All the males were going back and forth flaring at the females and against each other. Quite interesting to watch. 



















I love watching them go from drab brown to bright yellow/blue.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, that's crazy cool!


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice fishes ... interesting shape, nice.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Nice pics how many kinds to you have in your tank . Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Very nice Nice pics how many kinds to you have in your tank . Pat


I have the following in the tank:

8 Neolamprologus Pulcher "Daffodil" 
6 Lamprologus Brevis Kigoma
7 Cyprichromis sp. "Leptosoma Jumbo" Kigoma
11 Julidochromis Marlieri/Transcriptus

It seems the males will flare for me when they want food.  All I have to do is go to the tank and one of them will come up to me and start flaring. I was able to take a better picture last night. I think they're colouring up a lot brighter than before too.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow very pretty and as I said great pics . Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

gunnerx: you need to submit your photos to magazines, you could have a second career!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, I already have a second career and that's my work. First would be my daughter.  She's quite a handful. I did get 7 pictures published on the Page A Day Shih-Tzu calendar. I was approached on Flickr for some pics I took of my little Ariel and all 7 I submitted were published.  Actively submitting to places is just too much work for me.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Amazing photo's! Those are some stunning fish! A few questions for you if I may. 

-What kind of camera are you using? 
-Is that tahatian moon sand?
-Why don't my pictures look like that?

No need to answer the 3rd question, I have a pretty good idea that its the person taking the pictures and not the camera.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks! I do love these Cyps. 

-I'm using the Olympus E3 with the 12-60mm lens.
-It's 3M Color Quartz that I got for $35 per 50lb bag. I think it's a bit cheaper than Tahitian Moon Sand.


----------

